# I want a microscope...but I have no idea what to get...i need advice please



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi all.

I'm looking into getting a microscope. I have huge ambitions to become a vet. I want one to just generally check out faeces from my collection. I want to be able to spot any odd things in faeces and be able to check them out quicker. And I just want to stress by this, I DO NOT want to diagnose anything, I just want to be able to see things and control them before anything has the chance to spread etc etc. 

Just been looking around and I dont really have a clue what would be suitable. I dont want to spend too much money. Would I be able to see anything with something like this or do you think its a complete waste of time?
Bresser Bresser Biotar DLX Microscope laboratory starter kit

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Also been looking at these:
Acutech Acutech S-7A Tri-turret Student Microscope with micro-focus
Meade Meade Student Research Microscope
Acutech Acutech S-7MD Tri-turret Student Microscope with mechanical stage


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure about microscope specifications, but, if you wanted any help with parasites and things, give me a bell : victory:

As long as you're only doing it for the fun, which I assume you are. Obviously any proper worries take it to a vets, but I can point you in the right way to show you how to find some of the parasite eggs and oocysts reps get if you like 

Also any vet-studenty questions I'm happy to help with 

EDIT: Yeh, that microscope look fine to me for what you're wanting it for. About 40X is the most you'll need really.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

What's your budget? I work with 'scopes on a daily basis so can help you chose a good model if you give me an idea of what sort of money you're wanting to spend.

If you want something ultra basic then the Acuteach monocular ones you've got links to there would be OK just for fiddling about with. If you want to develop your skills over time and develop a real eye for microscope work, see if you can stretch your budget a bit and go for a binocular with an oil objective - the difference is immense and you will have a significantly better quality 'scope that will last you into vet school if you look after it!

Personally I'm a fan of these - MICROSCOPE BINOCULAR PORTABLE 40,100, 400, 1000X LED on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 15:21:25 BST)
They are the model we use in the veterinary teaching labs and are good reliable little scopes that are pretty forgiving of beginners - they manage to stand up pretty well to most of the punishment they take from the students. That said, they're also more than adequate for the majority of veterinary applications and diagnostics as well carried out in our in-house labs.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably looking at £100 max unfortunately. I did consider the one you mentioned, but if for any reason I didn't go to veterinary college then it might become a bit pointless. Obviously I plan to but things dont always turn out perfectly.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck with getting your microscope. I will say though it is very difficult to id anything unusual in a faecal sample without proper training. I have an BSc(Hons) in Parasitology and we frequently looked at stool samples for parasite eggs. Its not easy and you could be looking for hours. Then you have to id it!!!!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Good luck with getting your microscope. I will say though it is very difficult to id anything unusual in a faecal sample without proper training. I have an BSc(Hons) in Parasitology and we frequently looked at stool samples for parasite eggs. Its not easy and you could be looking for hours. Then you have to id it!!!!!


 To start with I'm just going to look for abnormalities/anomalies. Once I have spotted something, I will be sending samples off to PALS (pinmoore animal laboratory services) to get a diagnosis. :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

repkid said:


> To start with I'm just going to look for abnormalities/anomalies. Once I have spotted something, I will be sending samples off to PALS (pinmoore animal laboratory services) to get a diagnosis. :2thumb:


you could see what crickets look like at like x400!..or your own hair!...or a penny!...or ANYTHING!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> you could see what crickets look like at like x400!..or your own hair!...or a penny!...or ANYTHING!:lol2::lol2:


Yes, I'm planning to just do random things too like comparing a piece of my hair with a piece of my dogs etc etc. Should be fun


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone got any ideas of what to get?


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

maplins do a usb micro up to X300 works well for me can spot most things and only 30 quid


----------

